# Looking for some opinions or reviews



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Decoders - digitrax sdh164D vs tsunami tsu1000

I don't have any friends around here that do model railroading so I have no first hand experience with either decoder. Here is the kind of info I am looking for.

1- reliability of both (I have heard many people have lost sound on the digitrax)
2- Is the tsunami worth double the cost of the digitrax.
3- what speaker would be good for either (what ohm)
4-why do you like either better.
5-should I be looking at a different brand decoder than either of these.

Looking for first hand experience on these.

Thanks for input.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

mopac, 
Here you are first hand knowledge...a lot of first hand knowledge! and maybe a little bit of opinion too!

1- reliability of both (I have heard many people have lost sound on the digitrax)
Digitrax are good but yes they do have a history of blowing out the amps!
2- Is the tsunami worth double the cost of the digitrax.
You just need to find the right supplier!!! ME! I sell them for far less than twice the price! 
3- what speaker would be good for either (what ohm)
Digitrax has thrown in a loop to speakers, some of there decoders take odd ohm speakers and not the normal 8ohm ones, Soundtraxx supplies several sizes of speakers along with the super bass speakers!
4-why do you like either better.
Well I'm not only a dealer I'm a user too Wait that just sounds so wrong!
5-should I be looking at a different brand decoder than either of these.
NO...Have you hit your head!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for response Sean. Does anyone ever put a second speaker in a dummy unit?
Will a decoder run 2 speakers without frying it?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Mopac,
Soundtraxx decoders can safely run 4 speakers!


----------

